# Info on galfrid lines



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys can anyone tell me any infomation on the galfrid lines? Ive just been searching around and have found that our pup spencers dad (true decision) is from the galfrid line. http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=49466
Ive posted a link to his family tree, any info would be breat guys


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Just been checking Darcy's five generation pedigree certificate she has mainly Chataway lines, but fairly far back in her history are Galfrid Edward,Galfrid Quintin,Galfrid Hope and Galfrid Whig......   

just been looking at your dogs family tree and all the Galfrid names are on yours also....


----------



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

I think but I might be wrong lol that the galfrid lines are one of the oldest in the uk? And somone please correct me on this one as I maybe way off is that the gunfield lines are the continuation of the galfrid line?


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2011/Mar2011/News040311/angela.htm

Found the above link, with some interesting info on lines.

"According to Kennel Club records the first registration of Vizsla was 1953, although it has been reported that there were a pair of dogs in Hay-on Wye before 1939" 

Taken from The Hungarian Vizsla Gay Gottlieb.

Hay-on-Wye (Wales)


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2009/Nov2009/News131109/gay.htm

Below taken from the Hungarian Vizsal Club website.

We are sad to announce the premature and unexpected death of Jackie Perkins (Gardenway). 
Jackie had been Secretary of the Club from 1981 to 1988 and was Secretary when the Club first gained championship status in 1986, the first of the two breed clubs to achieve this
Jackie was elected as a life member of the Club in 1993 both for her work and loyality to our Breed. A huge gap that will be difficult to fill......


----------



## Jords (Aug 27, 2013)

Its amazing how closely related most of them are when you look back through there lines family trees.


----------

